

Don't Set the Bar Too Low - brandonkm
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/dec2009/id20091211_287802.htm

======
kqr2
Ives' _Unanswered Question_

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trkFgIMC-Ks>

------
herdrick
This is BusinessWeek? I'm impressed.

------
xiaoma
Bill Buxton used to have an outstanding hour+ video called _What if Leopold
Didn’t Have a Piano?_ online. Sadly, it's gone. There is still a short PDF
that outlines a few of the same ideas, though:

<http://www.billbuxton.com/leopold.pdf>

------
RyanMcGreal
Charles Ives: the Sonic Youth of the early 20th century.

~~~
tpyo
Which would you consider the Sonic Youth of today: Philip Glass or Lady Gaga?

